# Is this done by a bobcat? Found this at one of my sets.



## rchbiker (Dec 2, 2013)

Anish said:


> Thumbs up!!
> Well done!


Thanks


----------



## rchbiker (Dec 2, 2013)

rchbiker said:


> Thanks


meant to say thanks neighbor I'm just in Lupton


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

this is a buck rub...looks a lot like the one in your pics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rchbiker (Dec 2, 2013)

this is a bobcat scratch post and it too looks alot like the one in my pic


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder if you can go all "CSI" on it and with all that scratching or rubbing you think whatever made it would lose some hair at the crime scene.:idea:


----------

